# Outil WiFi . Wireless snifffer



## inukshuk (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

tout d'abord mes meilleurs voeux pour 2006, que vos résolutions se réalisent 

J'ai eu un iBook G4 pour Noël et je cherche des outils pour "sniffer" et analyser les réseaux sans-fils.

J'ai Kismac et Eavesdrop, connaissez d'autres outils plus orienté protocoles que AP ?

Merci.


----------



## golf (1 Janvier 2006)

AirPort Radar 
MacStumbler


----------



## inukshuk (1 Janvier 2006)

Merci Golf,

je cherche un outil qui fait plus de l'analyse de protocole.

Parcontre, j'ai une question concernant la config IP des mac.

Dans le terminal (Darwin), comment connaître la passerelle et le mask de ma config IP ?

et est-ce possible de "releaser" et renouveler une adresse IP.

J'ai tenté avec des syntax linux, mais Darwin ne les reconnait pas.

Merci.


----------



## benonoir (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut

Avec ethereal (sous X11), tu peux enregistrer le traffic sur ton interface wireless (en1). Tu choppes également tout le traffic de l'interface air, au niveau ethernet et au-dessus!

Autrement y'a aussi le terminal et tcpdump. Par exemple cette commande

sudo tcpdump -i en1 -XX

te renvoie sur la standard output tous les paquets en "sniffés" en hexa et en ascii.

Y'a d'autres applications qui permettent de faire de "l'analyse de protocole", mais le mieux,  ça reste ethereal, à installer avec darwinport, par exemple, et après y'a une petit script AquaEthereal qui s'occupe de lancer l'ensemble pour toi (ça lance X11 et etheral automatiquement en root).

Voilà, bonne chance.
Ben


----------



## benonoir (1 Janvier 2006)

En passant, très bien ce eavesdrop. Je connaissais pas. Tu vas dans les settings et tu choisis l'interface en1, et ça t'enregistre toutes les sessions TCP. Pas mal pour faire de l'analyse TCP. Et je suppose que tu dois voir passer les sessions TCP de deux qui utilisent la même interface air que toi...


----------



## arnaud390 (22 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,
kismac tourne enfin sur airport extreme en mode passif, il faut simplement telecharger la version R75 de kismac et l'installé sur mac os10.4.3 et ca fonctionne nickel telecharger kismac r75 ici


----------



## skydream (27 Janvier 2006)

comment faire fonctionner kismac avec ma clé wifi DWL G122 (chipset RT2500) ça fait un bout de temps que je cherche si vous savez  merci


----------



## Alkolic (28 Mars 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> comment faire fonctionner kismac avec ma clé wifi DWL G122 (chipset RT2500) ça fait un bout de temps que je cherche si vous savez  merci



Pareil. 
Et est-ce que quelqu'un peux me translater aussi touts ces mots bizzares comme Prisme2 shipset driver...
Et comment ca se fait qu'on puisse lancer KisMAC ... et se connecter à internet ???


----------



## ultrabody (28 Avril 2006)

arnaud390 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> kismac tourne enfin sur airport extreme en mode passif, il faut simplement telecharger la version R75 de kismac et l'installé sur mac os10.4.3 et ca fonctionne nickel telecharger kismac r75 ici


ça fonctionne sur les mbp ?

où pourrai je trouver des tuto pour faire fonctionner le logiciel ?


----------



## Ele (30 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir, 

A _Kismac_ et _Eavesdrop_, Golf a ajoute : _AirPort Radar_ et _MacStumbler_ 
Je voulais me permettre de signaler deux Widgets : 
- _JiWire Wi-Fi_ 
- et _Air Traffic Control_ 

A titre personnel, je trouve que _Kismac 0.2a_ est beaucoup plus sensible pour analyser les reseaux sans fils que _MacStumbler_; tout comme _Air Traffic Control_ est meilleur que _JiWire_ _Wi-Fi_ d'ailleurs.  

Il parait qu'il y aurait egalement un moyen de rendre active l'Airport   

Existe-t'il des differences entre _kismac_ _r75_ et _O.2a_ ?


----------



## ultrabody (1 Mai 2006)

Ele a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> A _Kismac_ et _Eavesdrop_, Golf a ajoute : _AirPort Radar_ et _MacStumbler_
> Je voulais me permettre de signaler deux Widgets :
> ...




apparemment le dernier kismac ne fonctionnerait pas sur les mac intel


----------



## fratox (12 Juin 2006)

Kismac n'étant pas encore compatible avec la carte airport des macbookpro, je recherche une clé wifi usb compatible avec les macintel et fonctionnant avec kismac. Une idée ?


----------



## Alkolic (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai  la D-Link DWL-122 (!!! A bien retenir !!!) Elle fonctionne nikel... Mais elle n'est plu fabriquée(Demandes toujours à des revandeurs si ils en on en stock ou si leur fournisseurs en on... C'est comme ca que j'ai pu avoir la mienne) ... Sa déscendante ne tournes pas sur KisMac...


----------



## ultrabody (22 Novembre 2006)

fratox a dit:


> Kismac n'étant pas encore compatible avec la carte airport des macbookpro, je recherche une clé wifi usb compatible avec les macintel et fonctionnant avec kismac. Une idée ?



y a til des nouveaux drivers depuis ??


----------



## ultrabody (1 Décembre 2006)

auriez vous des logiciels pour découvrir des clé wep ?
je n'embeterai pas mon voisin, ou m'introduirai dans son réseau interne....
L'objectif est de pouvoir consulter mes mails, des news allongés... ^^


----------



## guytantakul (1 Décembre 2006)

Non, pas de liens sur de tels softs ici, s'il vous plait...
Même si TON utilisation est peut-être exempte de reproches, c'est public ici...


----------



## ultrabody (1 Décembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Non, pas de liens sur de tels softs ici, s'il vous plait...
> Même si TON utilisation est peut-être exempte de reproches, c'est public ici...


    
... ok  

i have understood !


----------



## pytchoun6 (16 Avril 2008)

arnaud390 a dit:


> bonjour,
> kismac tourne enfin sur airport extreme en mode passif, il faut simplement telecharger la version R75 de kismac et l'installé sur mac os10.4.3 et ca fonctionne nickel telecharger kismac r75 ici


 

je n'arrive pas a telecharger ce logiciel (kismac r75) avec ce lien. est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ; merci d'avance..;

:rose:


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2008)

pytchoun6 a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a telecharger ce logiciel (kismac r75) avec ce lien. est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ; merci d'avance..;
> 
> :rose:



Normal... car ce soft a été interdit en Allemagne car cracker des clés de protection est illégal. Du coup ses auteurs (allemands) ont du trouver un hébergement ailleurs

Ils sont maintenant en Suisse


----------



## pytchoun6 (17 Avril 2008)

et une fois sur le site je le trouve ou ..?? (oui je sais jchui pas tres douée..!!!)


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2008)

Tu cliques Download !


----------



## gandalf_tg (28 Avril 2008)

Salut, c'est moi ou une bonne partie des liens de téléchargement de KisMAC ne fonctionnent plus sur le net actuellement ( dans le cadre de la coopération franco-allemande  ? )​


----------



## marc-book (1 Mai 2008)

c'est toi


----------



## gandalf_tg (1 Mai 2008)

Ah ben avec ça j'avance ....


----------



## marc-book (3 Mai 2008)

c'est pas une bonne partie des liens de téléchargement de KisMAC qui ne fonctionnent plus sur le net actuellement ( dans le cadre de la coopération franco-allemande  ? )
 google : telecharger kismac
dans un pays voisin il me semble


----------



## r e m y (4 Mai 2008)

J'ai donné le lien vers le nouveau site (en Suisse) plus haut !!!


----------

